# Tagging Options



## orsinick (Oct 22, 2020)

Hi there!

Im new to this forum and new to the industry! I am in the midst of launching my own apparel brand and new some help/clarification when it comes to tagging.

What is the cheaper option for neck tags: Heat transfers or sewn in labels?

Do you have to include those labels found on the inside of the garment usually located on the left bottom of the inside side seam? My neck tag right now states the size, my brand name, where its made, and care labels. Am i missing anything?

Are there any suppliers you would recommend buying my tags from? I need low minimums since we're a brand new business and hoping the cost isn't crazy but understandable for accommodating low minimums.

Would love to hear any recommendations and advice!! Thanks!


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

orsinick said:


> What is the cheaper option for neck tags: Heat transfers or sewn in labels?


Heat transfers are cheaper obviously.


orsinick said:


> Do you have to include those labels found on the inside of the garment usually located on the left bottom of the inside side seam? My neck tag right now states the size, my brand name, where its made, and care labels. Am i missing anything?


Simply replicate what is already there. There is no other requirement.


orsinick said:


> Are there any suppliers you would recommend buying my tags from?


Look on etsy.


----------



## orsinick (Oct 22, 2020)

Ok great thanks for your reply! 
But do you HAVE to include those tags ? is there a law or anything? or is it ok if we just have the neck tag and thats it?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

orsinick said:


> Ok great thanks for your reply!
> But do you HAVE to include those tags ? is there a law or anything? or is it ok if we just have the neck tag and thats it?


A side seam tag is not required. Just a neck tag. Here are full rules for relabeling: Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts

Your original post omitted fiber makeup (100% cotton, 50/50 cotton/polyester, etc.).

Unless you apply for a free RN# which must then go on your label, you must include your full legal company name on your labels, not just your brand name.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

You must include the info required by law.
If you can fit all the info in the neck tag, then OK.

The Canadiand requirements are:
1. Fiber content
2. Brand Identity *
3. Country of origin.

Displaying size and care instructions (or symbols) are not mandatory in Canada, but customers do expect them to be there, and have to be accurate if used.
You must also have the info in English and French.

* Keep in mind that re-branding also means you accept the responsibility for the product.
You have to include your business name and postal address in one of the labels.
If you don't want to do this, you can get a CA Identification number and use that instead.


----------



## orsinick (Oct 22, 2020)

splathead said:


> A side seam tag is not required. Just a neck tag. Here are full rules for relabeling: Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts
> 
> Your original post omitted fiber makeup (100% cotton, 50/50 cotton/polyester, etc.).
> 
> Unless you apply for a free RN# which must then go on your label, you must include your full legal company name on your labels, not just your brand name.


Good to know ill take a look at the link, thanks for the help!


----------



## orsinick (Oct 22, 2020)

TABOB said:


> You must include the info required by law.
> If you can fit all the info in the neck tag, then OK.
> 
> The Canadiand requirements are:
> ...


Im going to have to take a better look into some of these requirements you pointed out because i wasn't aware of that. Thanks for the info, much appreciated and really helpful!!


----------



## GrahamPratt (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi, we also looked into this in the UK and found it was more cost efficient to do a heat transfer on smaller quantities.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

Tabob is right about the ca identification # 
(here is the govt site with more info, and the textile labeling act here)
i think the # was only $125 last time i looked into it, i never did end up getting it

be careful to follow their requirements to the letter, as you will be in their searchable database
don't try and take bangladesh/china/etc. t-shirts and relabel as made in canada 
there are also size parameters that must be adhered to for your text (as well as language requirements)


----------



## orsinick (Oct 22, 2020)

GrahamPratt said:


> Hi, we also looked into this in the UK and found it was more cost efficient to do a heat transfer on smaller quantities.


Interesting, good to know! i was curious because my manufacturer said its an extra charge to have them apply the heat transfer but if its a sewn on label then its included. So this made me think if i should just switch to sewn on labels. I have about 300 shirts to do.


----------



## orsinick (Oct 22, 2020)

into the T said:


> Tabob is right about the ca identification #
> (here is the govt site with more info, and the textile labeling act here)
> i think the # was only $125 last time i looked into it, i never did end up getting it
> 
> ...


So basically if the fabric is from china say and the shirt is made here in canada, then i would have to put made in china on the tag? Im not white labelling so would that not matter for me?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

orsinick said:


> So basically if the fabric is from china say and the shirt is made here in canada, then i would have to put made in china on the tag? I'm not white labeling so would that not matter for me?


If the shirts are made in Canada from imported fabric BUT you are only selling them in Canada, then you can just use "Made in Canada".
Don't mention the imported fabric at all. If you do mention the imported fabric, then you have identify the country as well.

Now you may think "why on earth would I mention the imported fabric if I don't have to?"
An example where you have to mention the imported fabric is when you are also selling your shirts in the US.
Under US law the imported fabric has to be mentioned (ie. "Made in Canada of imported fabric" ).

You could of course make 2 versions (domestic and export), and label them accordingly.



orsinick said:


> i was curious because my manufacturer said its an extra charge to have them apply the heat transfer but if its a sewn on label then its included. So this made me think if i should just switch to sewn on labels.


For sewn on demand shirts, the sewn labels are indeed easier, cheaper, and preferable.


----------



## nsglazer (Feb 12, 2017)

orsinick said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Im new to this forum and new to the industry! I am in the midst of launching my own apparel brand and new some help/clarification when it comes to tagging.
> 
> ...


For us, I decided to buy a machine designed to print to the labels. It was a bit more expensive, but check out Ink Cups. The quality is exceptional.


----------

